# Burst mode pic to video help



## ICary (Aug 2, 2013)

Just looking for someone to do the edit?


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

this isn't hard to do, it is hard to make it look good tho. i don't have photoshop anymore so i can't help u. but make sure that the gopro does not move while u take the shots. it will come out best if u had the gopro standing on something that does not move like a tripod. good luck.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

ICary- just looking for someone to take the sequenced pics and lay them together so I can insert it into the edit.

509-pow- ya I saw that. I have a pole I think I can flip the camera 90* to use the pole as a mono-pod to steady the shot. 

I don't have the software for doing this either. If someone knows a free download to do it I can certainly do that.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

slyder said:


> ICary- just looking for someone to take the sequenced pics and lay them together so I can insert it into the edit.
> 
> 509-pow- ya I saw that. I have a pole I think I can flip the camera 90* to use the pole as a mono-pod to steady the shot.
> 
> I don't have the software for doing this either. If someone knows a free download to do it I can certainly do that.


You can flip the GoPro to anything you want in the camera settings, so you can rotate to film 180 if you want... And even something like quicktime will rotate after filming, in terms of images, not sure exactly what you mean, guessing you want a few images, you can set various settings for this, if you want to do image stitching for making a movie from this, then that is easy enough... What do you use PC or MAC...???

Is it time-lapse you are talking about...???

Let me know exactly what you need to do in a message on here and i will sort out what is best for you...


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I was wanting something like this of me on a feature. I can set up the camera and get the images I just don't have the software to edit them to make this work. 

It will also be put off till next week as we didn't film today. Mainly trying to accomplish some more park goals. I"d rather do the trick then get me crashing learning the trick


----------



## Sokolovic (Mar 18, 2014)

Photographer/videographer here. 

That effect isn't done with video per say. Not saying it can't be done that way however the pros will use a dslr with a high framerate (like 6/sec or better) and motor drive with the camera set at something like 1/320 second shutter speed (or faster) f/5.6 iso between 100 and 800. However ANY still camera is capable of capturing this effect easier than a gopro recording video. Even the gopro set to capture stills is better to use than video. 

The problem with pulling it from video is the shutter speed is too low and you get blurry stills to work with. Once you have your clean sequence its a matter of using photoshop (if your rich) or GIMP (free) to combine the layers and mask in the subject onto the base image. Most photographers would call this a "duplicity effect" if your curious about finding a tip video. 

Also sorry about using jargon but if you look up all the terms you don't understand in my post you will be well on your way to creating the shot you want, how you want it.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

slyder said:


> ICary- just looking for someone to take the sequenced pics and lay them together so I can insert it into the edit.
> 
> 509-pow- ya I saw that. *I have a pole I think I can flip the camera 90* to use the pole as a mono-pod to steady the shot. *
> 
> I don't have the software for doing this either. If someone knows a free download to do it I can certainly do that.


Tripod would be better. But, If you give it a go with a monopod, tie, stake, brace it, whatever to something good and solid. Even a slight breeze will cause shake and give you blur. Dont just shove it in the snow n shoot. If it shifts even a little you will likely find your riding/trick/park efforts wasted cuz you have unusable images. :thumbsup:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Sokolovic said:


> Photographer/videographer here.
> 
> That effect isn't done with video per say. Not saying it can't be done that way however the pros will use a dslr with a high framerate (like 6/sec or better) and motor drive with the camera set at something like 1/320 second shutter speed (or faster) f/5.6 iso between 100 and 800. However ANY still camera is capable of capturing this effect easier than a gopro recording video. Even the gopro set to capture stills is better to use than video.
> 
> ...


I was using the photo burst mode on the Gopro then using photoshop to layer the photo. I was then going to insert the burst photo into my video as a still image.

Chomps thanks for that heads up. I will have to use a tripod. 

*and* this will all have to wait till next year as our season here is over. With the warm temps the terrain parks are closing here. I can ride the groomers still but that isn't worthy of videos to make an edit 

So I'll put this on the back burner till next season, sad sad my year is done already


----------



## Sokolovic (Mar 18, 2014)

slyder said:


> I was using the photo burst mode on the Gopro then using photoshop to layer the photo. I was then going to insert the burst photo into my video as a still image.
> 
> Chomps thanks for that heads up. I will have to use a tripod.
> 
> ...


Sad indeed your season is over. However this is perfect what your doing with your setup once you get it on a tripod. Maybe practice a bit in the summer with something, anything moving really. That way you know exactly what to do when the snow Flys next fall.


----------

